
What do you use to sync Docker during local dev? - tarwich
I have a team that works with w&#x2F;m&#x2F;lamp stacks and mean stacks. In order to streamline onboarding new devs, I&#x27;d like to move to Docker. We have Windows and Mac devs.<p>The catch I&#x27;m having is that you can&#x27;t edit a file in Docker and see the changes in the docker environment. Synced&#x2F;mounted folders are sketchy at best. Files stop getting monitored because they&#x27;re destroyed by an editor like Vim, or something the sync&#x27;d folder is completely empty.<p>Tried: vboxsf -- Doesn&#x27;t always mount folders
Tried: nfs -- Doesn&#x27;t work in Windows<p>The best tool seems like rsync, but I haven&#x27;t put the time into it, because I&#x27;ve lost so much time already just fighting with this one issue. Everything else is working. Docker builds the SQL (or Mongo) servers, provisions them, and even deploys them to the cloud.<p>Please help me with my local dev woes!
======
regularfry
One thing I'm working towards on a Mac is to have a NFS server VM, and storing
the working files in the exported NFS share. This sidesteps the vboxsf
rubbishness, and changes the problem from the host needing a server to only
needing a client. I _think_ nekodrive should work for this on Windows, but
I've not tried it. Mac works fine.

~~~
tarwich
That's an interesting way to resolve the issue. NFS works well for Mac, and
I'm told it's unsupported on Windows, but setting up NFS in this way might
work. Furthermore I might be able to find an NFS image for Docker that I could
just fire up on the side... /me ponders

